# Please delete



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 27, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 28, 2018)

Great start!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 28, 2018)

Gonna be good . I've got a 3 lb chuck going . I also used fresh rosemary . 
Be back to see the results .


----------



## dr k (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm going to have to make some roast beef.  I don't know if I want it medium at 140*F for sandwiches. or medium rare.


----------



## troutman (Jan 28, 2018)

I usually get better results at 24 hours at that temp, but let us know how your’s turns out....


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 28, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## weedeater (Jan 28, 2018)

That looks really great.  What time are we eating.  How was it on the tenderness scale?  Top Round is on my to-do list for SV.

Weedeater


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 28, 2018)

Please delete


----------

